# What to do to gain more power?



## JoJo DUB (Aug 1, 2011)

Heey guys!

I have a question..

I have a a6 from 97, it's a 2.8 V6 30v Quattro Tiptronic.

Does anyone know how i could tune the engine? 
I saw the supercharger kit from PES. The PES g2.
But is that the only thing that's available for the 2.8 30v?

'Cause i'm a rotrex fan, love the sc from them!
But i couldn't find any kit or 2.8 30v that had a rotrex sc.

If someone could help me, i would be gladd!
(Sorry for my bad english, i'm from Holland.. Lousy excuse i know! :facepalm:


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in the same boat man, and from what I've seen, thats about all you can do to it. GIAC and Unitronic both make chips that net about 12-14hp and like 8-10tq. Better just find a low mileage 1.8t or 2.7tt engine for it. Theres just noooooo aftermarket support


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Oh well*

Atleast you can throw on an intake like I did and sound like you go fast but in reality go only as fast as a honda civic. I've been looking at the PES kit but the price is still high, around 3500 bucks. I doubt they will lower the price much lower until they finally discontinue it.

The other route which I am not familiar with is doing a custom set up where u take the m62 from a buick or whatever and figure out how to make it work lol.


----------



## JoJo DUB (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, for your answer!

It sucks man! 'cause the car really drives great, love it.
And i had some turbo cars. And fell in love with this car..
But driving it after awhile, i really want to have something faster.

I had contact with VAST, and they often do custom work. So i send a mail to them, if they could help me out with a SC kit, and i prefer rotrex.. So hope they could help me with that.

And if so, i'll let you guys know about it! And how much it cost ofcourse!

I've read a article here on vortex, that someone wanted to put the G2 kit on his 2.8. 
But someone said why he wouldn't go with rotrex, more capable of having more power.
Contacted rotrex, and they didn't had something for the 2.8. *[email protected]!*

How much would it cost.. to do a 2.7t swap?
Someone from a audi forum said it would cost me 20k in euro that is.
(stage 3 that is)

I can get a engine from Germany for 2500,- euro with 60K miles on it. (includes every part for the swap) And Vast perfromance stage 3 kit was about $3500,- and than you have it around the 400 hp.

Well i hope they come with something!

I'll let you guys know if anything pops up!


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd go with the Vast if I were you. The Euro is a 1 euro to 2 dollar exchange so you do the math. The Vast sound less expensive and less technical.


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm just straight trading mine for an identical car with a 1.8t instead lol


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't lose hope. I recently found the engine parts site along with a couple of exhausts and chips. The 2.8 passats have a lot of potential, you just have to search for it. If you have a manual, I'm not too familiar with that trans, however if you have a tiptronic, it's used in several sports cars: the z3's, a4's, s4's, 90's 911's, and others. You can get a chip for the engine from GIAC that will add around 10 hp potentially along with 30lbs of torque, and a chip for the tiptronic trans that makes it shift better in auto mode, but will also increase the tip shift from around a second to 0.2 of a second. You can also swap the standard steering wheel with an s4 steering wheel to get pedal shifting if that's something you're interested in. Along with VAG-Com you can program the trans to be in "Sport Mode" like an audi. Though I'm not sure if this stacks with the GIAC chip or what kind of problems you'd face doing so, but it's easily reversible if you were to stack and it didn't work well. The driveline is a torsion 2 setup which you can google to find out more info on. In short, it's definitely of quality. As for the exhausts, if you were to do a FULL replacement with the supersprint and get high flow cat's, they claim about a 15hp gain. Here's some links to check out before ditching the passat eace:

Engine internals: http://eurospecsport.com/products/engines/v6-5v.htm 

There's headers to muffler exhaust here: http://www.supersprintna.com/

More exhaust parts here: http://www.techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_28_305

Chips: www.giacusa.com as well as www.pes-tuning.com

Some of these sites offer suspension tuning and brakes, etc. Another helpful site is ecstuning.com.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

This applies to any b5-b5.5 (a4, a6, passat) 2.8 30v v6 with tiptronic.


----------

